
Introducing Nearby: A new way to discover the things around you - theak
https://android.googleblog.com/2016/06/introducing-nearby-new-way-to-discover.html
======
benmcnelly
"I knew I was missing something in life, turns out it was more notifications."

Constant tracking, the physical web and augmented reality are so interesting
yet so not what we really need. Not trying to burst any bubbles, just saying
that if anyone is looking to this for inspiration, sure it may be the future
of advertising and AI giving us what we need when we "need" it, but is it the
future we really want?

